# The Flying Merkel



## mikecuda (Dec 7, 2022)

My friend has deep pockets and plans to bid on this and bring it home.        Early Merkel


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2022)

Nice


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 7, 2022)

catfish said:


> Nice



It should be an incredible War for this on Friday.


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2022)

mikecuda said:


> It should be an incredible War for this on Friday.



Bid early and bid often !!!


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 7, 2022)

mikecuda said:


> My friend has deep pockets and plans to bid on this and bring it home.        Early Merkel
> 
> View attachment 1746856



I talked with the auctioneer today about the Indian he also plans to sell on Friday.  Go to Live Auctioneers and witness the battle on Friday.  Dave Stromberger U should not go online and look at the cycles and memorabilia.    He has an Early Harley Rocker oil can that he predicts will go for over $10K.  His last one he got $10K for it.


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2022)

1911 Flying Merkel "Twin" Motorcycle - Dec 09, 2022 | Matthews Auctions, LLC in Wi
					

1911 Flying Merkel, appears to be complete w/ all of its major parts. Recent engine work has been done in the last ye... on Dec 09, 2022




					www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 7, 2022)

catfish said:


> Bid early and bid often !!!



I currently have 8 project relics.   I don't want to bury myself once again.  I'm getting ready to move into a 20x40 garage for my cars and cycles.


----------



## bud poe (Dec 14, 2022)

Anyone know what the Merkel ended up selling for?


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## bud poe (Dec 14, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> View attachment 1751433



Thanks!


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 15, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> View attachment 1751433



My buddy was bidding on it.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Dec 17, 2022)

That sale price is not the total of what the buyer paid. The auction charged an 18% fee, and a 5.5% tax on the total of that.


----------

